

Fingertip Microscope Can Peek Inside a Moving Animal  - fibona
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/38546/?p1=A1

======
ph0rque
Interesting. Can something like this be made to photograph bacteria in water,
outsourcing bacteria image recognition to an outside server?

